# GENUINE J RUSSELL SPALDING BOSTON MASS



## cookie (Aug 16, 2011)

picture


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2011)

He sold glue didnt he?


----------



## cookie (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not sure but it's a cool bottle...


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 17, 2011)

I have one like it but although I know that there was a glue made by Spalding I thought I saw this bottle listed as a medicine somewhere. I have seen some Spalding glue bottles that were short and stocky and  smaller in size.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2011)

It was actually a hair product. By the same guy that made the glue.





 from http://www.hairraisingstories.com/Products/ROSEMARY.html


----------

